# Anyone in North Arkansas Now?



## hrstille (Dec 16, 2016)

Just wanted to know if things were starting to lock up?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 16, 2016)

Won't lock up til sunday, but if youre thinking it's gonna push birds south, it wont....because they ain't here.


----------



## hrstille (Dec 16, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Won't lock up til sunday, but if youre thinking it's gonna push birds south, it wont....because they ain't here.



Yeah. We need some pushes bad. We been hunting stale birds for awhile. I was hoping birds would start showing first of next week.


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Dec 16, 2016)

The Black River Bottoms near Pocahontas have been covered up with ducks for over a week - an unbelievable about of ducks! The hard freeze this weekend will seal the flooded fields and drive a lot of ducks South, but the flooded timber will still hold many ducks.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 16, 2016)

Shotgun Shooter said:


> The Black River Bottoms near Pocahontas have been covered up with ducks for over a week - an unbelievable about of ducks! The hard freeze this weekend will seal the flooded fields and drive a lot of ducks South, but the flooded timber will still hold many ducks.



I'm close to Pocahontas and I haven't seen anything like what you describe (as in covered up or unbelievable amount).  Maybe I should drive into town?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 16, 2016)

*Make sure you got shots*

https://www.cdc.gov/mumps/outbreaks.html
Mumps ain't no fun for young adult men. From what I hear the CDC says Arkansas is ground zero for this outbreak.


----------



## hunter64 (Dec 19, 2016)

I will drive by them on the north side honk my horn and scare them South for youall


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 19, 2016)

hunter64 said:


> Georgia /QUOTE]
> 
> I smell a troll....tread carefully my friend. A few mods on here will have you gone quicker than an e-mail to Hillary Clinton


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Dec 19, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> I'm close to Pocahontas and I haven't seen anything like what you describe (as in covered up or unbelievable amount).  Maybe I should drive into town?



I've got a video that was made last Tuesday, 12/13, that'll prove what I said.  It's in a weird format that I wasn't able to upload here.  PM me with your email address and I'll send it to you.    Know where Lake Ashbaugh is?   North of there.


----------



## mark29860 (Dec 19, 2016)

Just got back from Stuttgart after hunting Fri-Sun. Four man limits of mallards all 3 days. More mallards and pintails than I've seen out there in a good while out there.


----------



## Hamer174 (Dec 19, 2016)

Shotgun Shooter said:


> I've got a video that was made last Tuesday, 12/13, that'll prove what I said.  It's in a weird format that I wasn't able to upload here.  PM me with your email address and I'll send it to you.    Know where Lake Ashbaugh is?   North of there.



I can back him up on that,  we were there December 10th
and I've never seen that many ducks sitting in one spot like on Lake Ashbaugh that day.  Easy 100k plus


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 19, 2016)

Yeah I know where it is.  I put in at that ramp a good bit.  And i saw the birds on ashbaugh on or around the 10th.  Not enough there to impress me yet. Gotta be able to walk across their backs from the ramp to the dirt road to say "they're here in force ".  Been watching and judging the hunting off what's at the lake for a good while.   I agree, there's pockets of birds here and there, but they aren't around like normal.  And the afgc agrees.


----------



## Brushcreek (Dec 19, 2016)

I have friend that just got back from hunting the green timber around Ashbaugh and they did do any good. They were there from the 13-17 and said no ducks. They left the timber and went to rice fields with the same poor results. They said the guys they hunt with that live there are perplexed as to why there was not a big push of bird riding the front of the storm in the Midwest right now


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 19, 2016)

Brushcreek said:


> I have friend that just got back from hunting the green timber around Ashbaugh and they did do any good. They were there from the 13-17 and said no ducks. They left the timber and went to rice fields with the same poor results. They said the guys they hunt with that live there are perplexed as to why there was not a big push of bird riding the front of the storm in the Midwest right now



He told you the truth.  I spend a lot of the season out there (usually) but it's as poor as I've ever seen it right now, and has been all year.   Know a lot of folks who live there and/or stay all 60 days, they are all butt hurt and perplexed.  I surely thought we would smash em the weekend the second split came in, but we didn't.  Tried woods and fields.  There was next to no shooting in the woods, and the fields yielded little better results.  Ashbaugh is a great way to tell if the birds are thick in the area, and I've not seen the numbers yet to say "yeah, they're here".  And if you ask one of the boys in green how many ducks were there on the rest pond that day, it wouldn't be close to 6 digits.


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 20, 2016)

We were there this weekend and one of the locals told us to ride over to Ashbaugh because he had not seen that many ducks in years. Looked pretty thick to me. 

That being said hunting in the fields was tough. We killed some when it wasn't froze but that didn't last long.


----------



## GaHunter31602 (Dec 21, 2016)

*Heading there Tuesday*

Hope they start using the timber. Heading to hunt the timber around Ashbaugh next week.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 21, 2016)

GaHunter31602 said:


> Hope they start using the timber. Heading to hunt the timber around Ashbaugh next week.



Same here.  It's been as bad as I've seen it this year so far, but all it can do is get better from here on out.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 21, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Same here.  It's been as bad as I've seen it this year so far, but all it can do is get better from here on out.



Just let a few come on south....


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 22, 2016)

Gaducker they are wanting mallards anyway. We will clean up with all of the trash ducks.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 22, 2016)

Mallard snob.  Guilty as charged .  But heck all take a strap of spoonies right now.


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 22, 2016)

we'll be in NE Arkansas in two weeks....I'll gladly take the "trash ducks"....my group doesn't discriminate, except when it comes to adult beverages


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 22, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Mallard snob.  Guilty as charged .  But heck all take a strap of spoonies right now.[/QUOTE
> 
> Sounds like you would take a strap of coots?????


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 22, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> mizzippi jb said:
> 
> 
> > Mallard snob.  Guilty as charged .  But heck all take a strap of spoonies right now.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## LeePea (Dec 22, 2016)

It doesn't matter how many ducks are sitting on ashbaugh.... They have only worked in the timber opening day of both splits and that's it. Until the black floods out I don't think much will change.


----------



## Hamer174 (Dec 23, 2016)

LeePea said:


> It doesn't matter how many ducks are sitting on ashbaugh.... They have only worked in the timber opening day of both splits and that's it. Until the black floods out I don't think much will change.



I agree.  we had to walk in from the black on opening day of second split.  No water to run the boat into the WMA.  We did kill a few on the river though and saw about 300-400 rafted up in one of the bends.


----------



## Hamer174 (Dec 23, 2016)

GADawg08 said:


> we'll be in NE Arkansas in two weeks....I'll gladly take the "trash ducks"....my group doesn't discriminate, except when it comes to adult beverages



If your staying in Pochahontas you better get the adult beverages before you get to Jonesboro.  they are Dry county up there.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 23, 2016)

^^or you could just drive a few miles on 90 to O'Kean.


----------



## Hamer174 (Dec 23, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> ^^or you could just drive a few miles on 90 to O'Kean
> 
> The girls at the days inn kept telling us closest place was Missouri. We ran the first day haha.  Next time I'm just gonna contact you when we are heading that way


----------

